# Scope



## mail3diplo (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, I am going to be getting a crosman phantom 1000 sometime in december. I want to get a scope; but I don't know jack **** about scopes...

1st: I want a scope with AO, preferbably with mil dots. Under $40. Any recomendations?

2nd: How do I mount it; are brackets required? Please just tell me the basics I need to know.

3rd: Anything else important you want to tell me.


----------

